# 3'' cat backexhaust on stock KA headers/downpipe



## Frankyy (Oct 4, 2008)

ok now just to make shure a catback replaces stock catalyc converter completely and bolts on the down pipe.. am i rite?, ok so i'm pretty shure it is 2 1/4 the size of the down pipe my question is, has anyone done this before: 3'' exhaust on stock headers/downpipe, i am PROBABLY doing am SR20 swap, next summer, will come with 3'' headers/downppipe already stock, i do not want to spend 600$ + on headers and down pipe i am going to change next summer, how has this been done before and what will i need to buy/make?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A CAT-back exhaust system does NOT include the catalytic converter. If you're going to go with the SR conversion, get yourself a 3" CAT-back system along with a 3" catalytic converter. Get or make a 2 1/4" to 3" adapter so that you can bolt the CAT to the down-pipe.


----------



## Frankyy (Oct 4, 2008)

ohh ok ty i've never installed a full cat back before, my cat is still good for another year or 2, so would a 2 1/4 to 3'' peice of piping hat bolts of my cat to catback system do the job?, oh and my exhaust was done by a drunken carless muffler shop, befor ei bought the car, so basicaly, the cat-downpipe,muffler resenator, are all welded togheter, ( removed res completely it was rusted to peices) so now I gotta fix it up somehow till i do an sr swap.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Frankyy said:


> so would a 2 1/4 to 3'' peice of piping hat bolts of my cat to catback system do the job?


It'll work.


----------

